# New Member, new Nano, new Range Report



## DoyleH (Nov 26, 2012)

Picked up my first Beretta, a Nano 2 days ago. Wanted something smaller than I have for carry when I can't conceal a full size pistol. Wanted to stay with 9mm.

I've read every range report/review on the Nano that I could find. I took all that info into consideration before buying. I know that some have or are having issues with light/weak ammo. I got mine for $370 + tax. After I got it home and really started to see the quality of the pistol, I thought it was well worth the $$.

Here's what I did BEFORE my range time this morning: Cleaned and lightly lubed with Frog Lube. Cycled slide 700 times. Locked back slide for 18 hours. Cleaned both mags.

Went to the range this morning with:

14 rounds Speer GDHP 124 gr +P
50 rounds RWS 124 gr FMJ
69 rounds Blazer Aluminum 115 gr FMJ

133 rounds later-Zero Malfunctions. Recoil seemed a little snappy, especially with the +P rounds, but very controllable given that my pinky hangs off the grip. I like the 3 dot sights, they seemed easy to pick up. Accuracy was as good as I am, but that's not saying much. When I was able to press the trigger correctly, I could see that the little pistol is a shooter. The trigger is long, and sometimes I would think, "When is that thing going to break?" My trigger is very smooth. I need some more time with the trigger, but I was impressed overall with the Nano, and after some more rounds through it for testing and practice I will carry it confidently. For me, it is a pocket gun, in some instances. I have a pocket holster that fits the Nano, but it does not work in my regular jeans. But I can pocket carry it, and draw when wearing cargo pants/shorts, etc. I also already have an IWB kydex/leather holster for it. It is from SHTF Gear, and they are the best IWB holsters I've ever tried. Not affiliated with them, just a satisfied customer.

The pistol










A couple targets. The Speer GDHP target was my first 5 rounds out of the pistol. The other target was 5 rounds of Blazer Al. 115gr FMJ. Those are 6" plates.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I enjoyed reading your report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aerospot (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info. 
My Nano is new to me and I have never shot this small of a pistol before. Taking some getting use to for sure.
As you said, the trigger is smooth but very long on the pull. 
I've put around 150 Speer 124g Lawman through it and had 2 FTE. I am chalking them up to break-in and my lack of experience with the gun. 
I've read where Beretta service polishes the chamber and tweaks or replaces the ejector. I feel that with time, the chamber will wear in and not grip the casing so tight.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome


----------



## DoyleH (Nov 26, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> Hi and welcome


Hello. And thanks.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome!! I have been carrying mine for a while now and it all but disappears with the Beretta IWB holster. I can't wait for Beretta to get some more pinky extensions in stock..


----------



## DoyleH (Nov 26, 2012)

Powhatan said:


> I can't wait for Beretta to get some more pinky extensions in stock..


Funny you should mention those. You can sign up for an email notification on Beretta's website as to when they are in stock. I did and got an email in the middle of the night last night that they were in stock. I got up at 7 a.m. and tried to order some-no deal. They were already out of stock, again.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

I know...I have signed up a while ago..but they come in at 1 in the morning and I am asleep at that time.. when I check in the morning they're gone. I contacted Beretta and let them know that the people on the east coast could not get them because of the time they send out the email.. they said that I had a good point and will try to change the timing of the notifications.. we will see...


----------



## DoyleH (Nov 26, 2012)

Powhatan said:


> I know...I have signed up a while ago..but they come in at 1 in the morning and I am asleep at that time.. when I check in the morning they're gone. I contacted Beretta and let them know that the people on the east coast could not get them because of the time they send out the email.. they said that I had a good point and will try to change the timing of the notifications.. we will see...


Thanks for the info. I wonder if Beretta will let a customer give them a CC number and place them on a 'backorder' type deal? I might have to call them...


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

DoyleH said:


> Thanks for the info. I wonder if Beretta will let a customer give them a CC number and place them on a 'backorder' type deal? I might have to call them...


Nope... I already tried that.. they don't have the systems in place to track back orders.. a bit sad for a company of that size. Let me know what you find out. You would think that it would make sense...given that they would know what the demand would be and would already have the cash in hand..


----------



## DoyleH (Nov 26, 2012)

Powhatan said:


> Nope... I already tried that.. they don't have the systems in place to track back orders.. a bit sad for a company of that size. Let me know what you find out. You would think that it would make sense...given that they would know what the demand would be and would already have the cash in hand..


Thanks for that info. Yes, it seems it would make sense...but...


----------



## prevost (Aug 29, 2012)

try these on your nano, I love mine, really help hold down the recoil Talon Grips For Beretta


----------



## DoyleH (Nov 26, 2012)

prevost said:


> try these on your nano, I love mine, really help hold down the recoil Talon Grips For Beretta


Got a set of those coming...great product. Thanks.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

prevost said:


> try these on your nano, I love mine, really help hold down the recoil Talon Grips For Beretta


I put them on as soon as I got the Nano...make a great improvement.


----------

